# Here she is.......Ms. America!!!



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

Well she is in my book! So here is Mz T, that I rescued from Los Angeles. She is so sweet and gentle. She is eating great, I don't want to expose her to too many new foods at once so we are taking it slow! Today she ate prickly pear cactus, I went over to Lisa's house to show her cute pink face and then she peed all over me! NICE! We are still arguing over her name ~ Today it's Daisy Lou, tomorrow it may be Willow. I have gotten some wonderful advice on things I need to do for her, so I think we are heading in the right direction! Lisa has been such a big help, and babysitter! Thanks Lisa YOU ROCK!!! We love TFO and thanks for all your help!! 

So without further adoo.....here she is..........



























Thanks for looking!!  Mary Anne


----------



## Becki (Nov 16, 2010)

Such a pretty girl! I love the white around her eyes. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 16, 2010)

Mz "T" Looks ... " divine " 
JD~
" HAPPY TORT~N"


----------



## Annieski (Nov 16, 2010)

What a Beauty!


----------



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice pics. Congrats!


----------



## coreyc (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done to cute


----------



## Kenny (Nov 16, 2010)

kinda looks like a sea turtle in a couple pics.. very nice tort


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, Becki, JD, Annieski, Tom and Coreyc!! Thanks for all the sweet encouragements. Her eyes are really puffy and I can hardly wait for that to go away! Hopefully soon!! Thanks again!  Mary Anne 

Kenny you are so right! I think it's the lighter color around her eyes! They are so puffy!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

My pumpkin eating pumpkin!!! So far, it's only been 3 days  she is a great eater!!! I was a little worried she wouldn't eat for a few days with all the changes! She is a trooper!!


----------



## Kenny (Nov 16, 2010)

I know I already posted here, but I just can't stop looking at these pics.
I think its amazing how good she looks all things considered. Major kudos have to go out to both Pickelette ( for doing the right thing by her animal despite her emotional connection) and to Torty mom for the save. Such a great story .


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Kenny, I am very worried about her lack of vitamin A. It must have been very hard for her to give her up and she seriously is a sweetie. 

When I was putting in her eye cream, she took it like a woman and didn't even give me any trouble. Then my 11 year old son asked me if Daisy was mad at me because I stuck cream in her eyes!! 

I just hope there will not be any long term effects. 

Thanks again for your message, you made my night!!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 16, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl!!! Congrats and like Kenny said kudos on the rescue. It's great to see people who care so much for animals!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Ticothetort2, I appreciate it!


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 17, 2010)

She is adorable! Congrats! Love the pics.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 17, 2010)

I love happy endings. Clearly there is a story behind this girl, this Daisy Lou or Willow or Winnie T or whatever you end up naming her...and I'm not sure I have the courage to look up the background thread as those tales of neglect and abuse make me so sad. 

Taco says, "Welcome to the better world of proper tortoise care!" She knows both sides, too. 

Good luck on getting her eyes fixed up and continuing to build positive rapport (I'm sure her peeing on you is a sign of trust! No, really.)


----------



## nascarmw (Nov 17, 2010)

This is Daisy at the babysitters trying to get outa the box and go back outside LOL she is checking everything out in the back and front yards getting lots of sunshine and fresh air every day! she is soooo sweet!


----------



## HarleyK (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the title!!!


----------



## terryo (Nov 17, 2010)

Mary Anne your pictures are great, and she looks so happy. I am so happy that everything worked out for both of you, and I can imagine how hard it was to give her up.


----------



## Isa (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats on your new girl, she is beautiful


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Sweetness bug, Stephanie, HarleyK, Terryo, and Isa!! I am sure Daisy has stories to tell! Thanks for all your kind words, I appreciate it!!


----------



## tobibaby (Nov 17, 2010)

i adore the title.. she is miss america.. why are torts so cute and amazing? very adorable


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Tobibaby! I think torties are like potato chips, you just can't have 1!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 17, 2010)

Mary Anne I am very proud of you for getting her and worrying about her so much. Just continue the eye cream and soaking her daily and she'll be fine. It's great that she's eating, that will get her back healthy in no time especially with yours and Lisa's loving care...(even if she does like Michael Waltrip):...I secretly have a crush on Darell Waltrip...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL!!! Lisa has a crush on Michael Waltrip!! Thanks Maggie!!!

Hey Maggie, she has not eaten today, I'm slightly worried!! She has pigged out alot the last 3 days so I am sure she is fine, she passed a few urates at Lisa's today. We soak her 2 x's a day. Though she does not drink when we soak her. She is getting a very well rounded diet, I am ok in that department. 

Her eyes seem to be improving just a bit!! Yea!! Progress!!! 

What do you think, no worries yet?


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 18, 2010)

congrats on the rescue ! she looks happy and I know you'll do well by her.

teri


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Teri!! I think I am as happy as she is!!!


----------



## zoogrl (Nov 18, 2010)

Congrats! She is beautiful!! Best wishes to you both on a happy, life long friendship


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 18, 2010)

zoogrl said:


> Congrats! She is beautiful!! Best wishes to you both on a happy, life long friendship



Thanks so much zoogrl!!! I appreciate it!!!  Mary Anne


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 18, 2010)

what a cutie!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 18, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> what a cutie!!!



Thanks spikethebest!! She looks like she had a bad rap with botox on her eyebrows, the poor baby!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 19, 2010)

She looks great and happy.


----------



## Candy (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh she is just beautiful Mary Anne. Congratulations on getting her. She seems to be doing great at your house and it looks like she has so much room to roam around in. It was great that this all worked out wonderful for you. How old do you think that she is?


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Candy!!!! Well, they have had her since 1992, and she was the size of their palm of their hand, so she should be well over 18. She is on the small side, so that may be from not being properly taken care of. I have weighed her and measured her, so I will track that monthly. Her eyes are still super puffy, she is so darn sweet. Today is one week! She has been out in the sun everyday for hours except yesterday and today. She so far has a great appetite, only 1 day she didn't eat. We are just smitten with her!! She is napping under Pennies MVB right now, she just woke up. Penny is napping too, in her log house. I can't stand how cute they are!!! 

Does Fernando hibernate?


----------



## Candy (Nov 20, 2010)

What does she measure? What is her weight? I know what you mean they are some of the cutest tortoise that I've come into contact with. This year I'm not hibernating Fernando and so far so good. Today he actually came out to eat the grass and weeds in the rain and it didn't seem to bother him a bit. He's a trooper.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 20, 2010)

She weighs 2.5 lbs, and is 8" long and 7" wide. She feels heavier that 2.5lbs. 

I saw your post earlier! So cute he has tons of personality!!


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Nov 21, 2010)

Awwww SHe's beautiful!!


----------

